# CarboNext steel



## DanB (Mar 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what the steel really is with the CarboNext line? JCK's site is a bit vague, unless I just don't know what Honko steel corresponds to in standard nomenclature. Also, anyone use a CarboNext for a while? How rust/stain resistant is it? I assume it forms a patina like a carbon or no? Toying with a suji with this line. Also, anyone ever try out the VG-10 Kagayaki line? Their handles look amazing.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a VG10 kagayaki. Pics in my thread. 

It's a decent knife, nothing special, nothing less. Good value i think. It's a petty i've got.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

Steel: No, but it is some fairly simple carbon steel with maybe 10% Cr which gives it pretty good stain resistance. Over time, the knife tends to go to a dull gray color. In normal use, you won't get the same sort of patina you would on a typical non-stainless blade.
VG10-Kag: I have a 240 gyuto that I use as a loaner. The handle was not well finished, too slippery, and an odd purple-ish color. It cuts well enough and is reasonably easy to sharpen, etc. Not a bad knife but it seemed too cheaply made for my taste.


----------



## DanB (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you compare it to say, the Fujiwara, in the not-too-expensive options for a suji (or gyuto) department? Here lots of great things about the CarboNext on here so I thought I should have a look.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

In my hands, the CarboNEXT clearly held a keen edge longer than a Fujiwara. That's pretty much the main difference, in my mind. Both are well constructed knives, imo. The other is the stain resistance which in this case is purely an aesthetic thing. If you like shiny, the CarboNEXT isn't for you unless you want to polish it from time to time. If kanji are important to you, the CN has them etched in pretty well so they show up better.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the carbo next is a great option for anyone, imo one of the best bangs for the buck. I don't know what the steel is exactely, but it takes a great edge and is hardly reactive, just take care of the knife andthere will be no issues. I find my cn gets sharper than both the carbon and stainless fujI's and keeps the edge longer. Fit and finish is pretty good.


----------



## olpappy (Mar 4, 2012)

It is probably D-2 or a Japanese equivalent.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been using a CarboNext petty for about 4 months now...and overall its a great little knife for the price. Nothing fancy, but gets the job done.

Stain resistance is really good actually. I'm definently less carefully with this guy then my carbon knives and haven't had any rust issues. As far as a patina goes...it really doesn't develop one like carbon. However, I did use it to segment an entire case of oranges (yay for restaurant week) the other day, and after that it did develop a nice dark gray patina...but that was from major exposure to acid, and it went back to its normal looking self after a couple of light washes.

Overall, I'm very happy with it. I bought it for a "nothing fancy, but still good" knife that I could abuse a little bit and not worry about it. And it has served that purpose very well...and then some. I'm planning on picking up a gyuto for home use

(woo, first post!)


----------



## James (Mar 4, 2012)

olpappy said:


> It is probably D-2 or a Japanese equivalent.



I've heard some speculation that it's D2 as well. The carbonext is pretty slow to take on any sort of noticeable patina. mine turned dull gray after a few weeks use and there's a handy little thumb print where I put my thumb


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the posters, jmfreeman35!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2012)

would you guys describe the carbonext as carbon knife with low reactivity? i have a kono hd and it really appears like a stainless still after several monthes. can anybody compare the 2?


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2012)

labor of love said:


> would you guys describe the carbonext as carbon knife with low reactivity? i have a kono hd and it really appears like a stainless still after several monthes. can anybody compare the 2?


I performed a crude acid etch test using lime juice on a TKC, CN and KonHD. The stain on the TKC wiped right off. A light stain remained on the CN and HD blades. I remember the stains being slightly different colors, too (one was more brownish while the other was more blackish) but I can't remember which was which. I posted it somewhere at some point.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2012)

thats interesting that the tkc wiped right off and the carbonext didnt. thanks for the info. im looking around for a cheaper yo carbon gyuto. ill probably just pick up a suien vc from jon at jki.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 20, 2012)

It's probably takefu vgin2 semi stainless steel


----------

